# Brands of HGH and what one's are good.



## NYinTampa 47 (May 5, 2017)

I have 4 diffrent brands of HGH and would like to know what ones are good or if you heard of them.
	1. Live Well - HGH

	2. Jintropin - HGH

	3. Hygetropin - HGH

	4. Nomatropin - HGH
	Your feed back will help me big time, love to know if anyone heard of these.
	Thank you,
	Al in Tampa.


----------



## NYinTampa 47 (May 5, 2017)

You input will be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Spongy (May 5, 2017)

Lolololololololo.  You don't have real jintropins


----------



## Spongy (May 5, 2017)

But seriously.  Hgh is sooooo faked these days.  I only know of two legit brands and I doubt you got yours from them. Guarantee your Jins are fake.


----------



## Jin (May 5, 2017)

I'm the only one who makes real Jintropin. Pm me your bank details.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 5, 2017)

None of them are any good.
Thank you,
!S! on Earth.


----------



## NYinTampa 47 (May 5, 2017)

My good friend that I grew up with lives in China and these are the products he can get his hands on, I will test them when they get here...


----------



## NYinTampa 47 (May 5, 2017)

*ok i will test it when it comes.*


----------



## SHRUGS (May 6, 2017)

Dont bother its a waste of time. Better luck hittin the nearest gay club and gettin yourself an hiv friend for a script.
!S!


----------



## NYinTampa 47 (May 6, 2017)

will see in time if im WASTING MY TIME.


----------



## Jaydub (May 6, 2017)

Yes, yes we will..


----------



## TriniJuice (May 7, 2017)

he meet a "chinese" guy in the gym and took his number down hahahaha


----------



## TriniJuice (May 7, 2017)

Confident in failure....a new approach on life,
I like....


----------



## JAXNY (May 9, 2017)

Why are you asking us? Your friend said that they were good, right? He wouldn't sell you fake GH, would he? 
You're wasting your time by asking us, because what we are telling you is not what you want to hear.


----------



## Thaistick (Jun 26, 2017)

Thegreytop.com greytops and meditropes are the only ones I've used that I trust.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2017)

steriodhgh said:


> Painkillers /HCG / HGH for Sale
> Cheap Steroids
> Injectable Steroids
> Oral Steroids
> ...


he also gives blowjobs for cheap


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 26, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> he also gives blowjobs for cheap


Thanks for the tip.  I'll make sure to pass that info along to Craigslist for him.


----------



## Jin (Jun 26, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I'll make sure to pass that info along to Craigslist for him.



That's brilliant. 

From now on we should all post these guys numbers to M4M CL in our respective cities for free anonymous glory hole action.


----------

